# garret/GT28RS ball bearing turbo



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

Is there any difference between the garret turbo and the GT28RS ball bearing turbo. They are both called "DISCO POTATO".


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

james120 said:


> Is there any difference between the garret turbo and the GT28RS ball bearing turbo. They are both called "DISCO POTATO".


difference between the garrett turbo and the GT28RS? I am confused by your question. The GT28RS and DP are the same turbo.


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

I thought so. But there is a $200 difference. http://www.hotshot.com/hotshotheaders/ns6020turbo.html
with GT28RS ball bearing turbo
and
http://www.hotshot.com/turbo/NS6020.htm
with Garret turbo.

Just wondering about this price difference


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

james120 said:


> I thought so. But there is a $200 difference. http://www.hotshot.com/hotshotheaders/ns6020turbo.html
> with GT28RS ball bearing turbo
> and
> http://www.hotshot.com/turbo/NS6020.htm
> ...


The one for $3999 might be an old link. Same product though. If your that curious call or e-mail HS.


----------

